# retromolar trigone area



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

Op note reads:

The left retromolar trigone area of leukoplakia was excised, hemostasis obtained with bipolar, and closed with 4-0 Vicryl suture.

I'm looking at 41826 528.6 and 528.79 (hyperkeratosis per path)

Thanks!!


----------

